#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   CRP immer erhöht ,dafür BSG immer zu niedrig? >

## Locin32

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
ich wollte mal fragen ob mir das hier einer von Euch erklären kann: 
Mein CRP-Wert ist eigentlich immer leicht bis mittelgradig erhöht,
meine BSG allerdings liegt dann aber trotzdem meistens
so um 2/4,4/6. 
Wie kommt das?
Ich weiß das der CRP-Wert ja nur das momentane Geschehen im Blut anzeigt,die BSG ja langfristige Entwicklungen.
Aber wenn der CRP so lange erhöht ist müßte doch auch Mal die BSG erhöht sein?
Mein Rheumadoc meinte nur zu mir,das so was häufig bei Spontarthriden vorkommen würde.
Habt Ihr da noch eine andere Erklärung für? 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Locin, 
meine letzte Blutsenkung zeigte 2/23, der crP-Wert war 8,23 mg/dl - ohne jede Symptome, außer einer dauerinfizierten OP-Wunde, die inzwischen saniert wurde. Die Entzündungswerte verstehe ich oftmals auch nicht. Mitten im cP-Schub hatte ich schon eine Blutsenkung von 2/6 und einen crP-Wert von < 0,5. Bei einer leichten Blasenentzündung war der crP sofort bei über 5 mg/dl, wenig später leichter cP-Schub: crP bei 12 komma irgendwas (Einheit je dl), BSG 16/57. Ich mache mir darüber mitterweile keine Gedanken mehr, sondern reagiere allein auf das subjektiv empfundene Geschehen. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Die BSG (Blutsenkungsgeschwindigkeit) ist relativ unspezifisch. 
Eine erhöhte BSG ist Hinweis auf eine akute Entzündung und kann im Zusammenhang mit anderen Hinweisen als Diagnosekriterium für verschiedene entzündliche Erkrankungen und Infektionen genutzt werden. Eine verlangsamte BSG tritt beispielsweise bei Polyzythämie auf.Die BSR ist nur in seltenen Fällen (unter 0,1 %) der alleinige Hinweis für eine zugrunde liegende Erkrankung.Für etwa 5 % aller erhöhten Blutsenkungswerte findet sich keine Erklärung.Eine nicht erhöhte BSG schließt nicht-entzündliche Krankheiten nicht aus.Die Einnahme von Hormonpräparaten kann die BSG beschleunigen.Leistungssportler haben aufgrund eines höheren Hämatokrit-Wertes eine verlangsamte BSR.Da die BSG allerdings eine sehr billige Messung ist, wird diese gerne noch von vielen Ärzten und Krankenhäusern durchgeführt, die Aussagekraft ist allerdings begrenzt (Hinweis gebend). 
Wer mehr lesen möchte: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutsenkungsreaktion 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Locin32

Liebe Monsti und lieber Starbug, 
danke schön für Eure Antworten.
Ich fand es einfach nur komisch.
Viele Ärzte reiten darauf rum,wenn BSG unter der Norm-umso besser.Also habe ich auch keine Entzündungen.
Das Gelenksono zeigte dann doch was anderes,10 Gelenke mit Cortison gespritzt bei fast normalen Blutwerten.
Deswegen wollte ich das doch nochmal genauer wissen. 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------

